# Announcements : Chatroom and Forum Rules !!!!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello Good Folks 

Just a couple of announcements to make.

Firstly

The forum rules have been updated, could everyone please make sure they have a read of them and familiarize yourselves with them. 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=578.html#578

Any input is always appreciated, so if you have suggestions, just pop a PM through to modreport or reply to the thread direct.

Secondly

For those of you who have not already realised, Ratforum now has it's own unofficial chatroom, set up and run very kindly by cjsraider.

Previously it was run by mIRC only, but Cj has recently made it accessable very easily by the Mibbit website (2nd post on the first page) so should suit even the most computer illiterate of people. (Heck, I can use it, so anyone can :lol: )

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=11781.html

There are already many users who frequent the chatroom on a regular basis and it is a very chilled out and relaxed environment. It has shown particularily useful for sudden health problems and general questions that need answering quickly, as there is usually someone on there at most times during the day who can offer some help. It's also a good place to just kick your heels up and have a good natter! 

*However* please bear in mind that the rules for Ratforum also applies to the Ratforum chatroom. Any abuse of members, offensive language etc will not be tolerated. Any member who experience/views such actions or offense, please *report* it immediately to modreport or any of the moderators.

Thanks guys!


----------

